# Some of my stained glass



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a workshop in my basement for my stained glass. It is a very rewarding hobby to learn.

The 48 inch stained glass circle dome is in my kitchen ceiling. It has recessed lights behind it. It is very pretty in daylight, and when lighted at night it is like looking up to a beautiful sky.

The other two large stained glass are hanging in my dinning and living room windows.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> I have a workshop in my basement for my stained glass. It is a very rewarding hobby to learn.
> 
> The 48 inch stained glass circle dome is in my kitchen ceiling. It has recessed lights behind it. It is very pretty in daylight, and when lighted at night it is like looking up to a beautiful sky.
> 
> The other two large stained glass are hanging in my dinning and living room windows.


Oh Veronica how absolutely beautiful! What a wonderful hobby


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh how beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

oh wow! how prettty


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very beautiful. I have always admired stained glass work. I have a trinket box made by my late husband and a tiffany lamp that was made by my late husband's grandfather. I cherish them both.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning. You're very talented.


----------



## twopointysticks (Aug 6, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love the tulips and am in awe over the 4 ft ceiling piece. Spectacular!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful work I love stained glass. You have a great talent,


----------



## MizMack (Jun 10, 2014)

Wow, I bet you could work with a contractor, you're good!

Cathy


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

*I am jealous!!!*

It just got too expensive for me. I love it dearly and wish I could do it again.
I got to the point of making a Tiffany lamp shade. Bought the pattern and the form then found out how much the metal work cost and sold them both. 
I really would have loved to make the (18")Wisteria one!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

You mean you actually made the stained glass ceiling piece that is over your kitchen??? I am in awe!!!

I've seen other beautiful pieces, but not as beautiful as yours. You are indeed very talented!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

What an absolutely fabulous kitchen skylight!!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beyond beautiful! I can only imagine how it looks when light or with the sun shining through.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wonderful work :thumbup:


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

I love stained glass, this is awesome , beautiful , it looks so nice the way you hang it.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow,wow and wow! Beautiful!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm speechless! They are all beautiful but that dome is a knockout!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh wow, beautiful!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

beautiful !
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow how pretty are they. You are very talented..


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> I have a workshop in my basement for my stained glass. It is a very rewarding hobby to learn.
> 
> The 48 inch stained glass circle dome is in my kitchen ceiling. It has recessed lights behind it. It is very pretty in daylight, and when lighted at night it is like looking up to a beautiful sky.
> 
> The other two large stained glass are hanging in my dinning and living room windows.


Stunningly beautiful! ..... Wonderful craft work!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

So pretty. You have probably added about $5000 to the value of your home. Awesome!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

how lovely!!!!


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are beautiful


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, those are beautiful. Especially love the ceiling. My sister works with stained glass and has made one with copper lead that
is so fantastic!!! I'd love to do this, but..... so little time.

GREAT JOB :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 3SpoiledPups (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, those are beautiful. Especially love the ceiling. My sister works with stained glass and has made one with copper lead that
is so fantastic!!! I'd love to do this, but..... so little time.

GREAT JOB :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

All of your work is stunning. The installation of the ceiling piece is fantastic. You are so meticulous - very talented.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

I also do or did stained glass. But not as beautiful as yours. I love the tulip one.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Stunning, especially the one in the kitchen!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh how lovely!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> You mean you actually made the stained glass ceiling piece that is over your kitchen??? I am in awe!!!
> 
> I've seen other beautiful pieces, but not as beautiful as yours. You are indeed very talented!!


I agree with Impatient Knitter, especially about the piece in your kitchen. 
We just have a couple of skylights inour kitchen (which I love), but your stained glass piece is outstanding!! How do you protect it from hail?

I love the other pieces too.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW!

Hazel


----------



## 1lgiguere (Oct 25, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!! Your work is beautiful!!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very beautiful work! My Dad did stained glass works and I've always admired this art. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

WOW! Many moons ago I did some rudimentary stain glass and decided it wasn't for me. Your work is absolutely beautiful. This could certainly be more than a hobby for you!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely. Excellent work! Who wouldn't love that kitchen ceiling? :-D


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh I would love one of those ceiling ones.. that is stunning!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Gorgeous work - love, love, love the one in your kitchen ceiling ;-)


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh, so beautiful! Love the piece in the ceiling. You do such wonderful work.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Gorgeous !! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## AdoraJean (May 31, 2011)

martina said:


> Wonderful work I love stained glass. You have a great talent,


The ceiling piece is just fabulous.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Incredibly beautiful!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

WOW! You are amazing to do domed skylight. Beautiful.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

What great talent you have. How did you get into this work ?
Would be interesting to find out how someone gets started. I just love your work. Please share how you got started and what it takes to get those beautiful creations done.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

that's obviously NOT a Hobby but a Profession. You are really good.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic work ! I love them all !


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

OMG...they are FABULOUS, just FABULOUS...you are one talented lady....Such beauty, makes my heart sing.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow those are gorgeous~


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Veronica1248 said:


> I have a workshop in my basement for my stained glass. It is a very rewarding hobby to learn.
> 
> The 48 inch stained glass circle dome is in my kitchen ceiling. It has recessed lights behind it. It is very pretty in daylight, and when lighted at night it is like looking up to a beautiful sky.
> 
> The other two large stained glass are hanging in my dinning and living room windows.


You do have a very special talent. I love each piece. Just beautiful!!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful. I've used that deep,deep purple glass in a couple of things myself and it's just about impossible to photograph.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Such great work. I did some when I was younger. I liked it, but it is too much for my budget now. Best I can do is paint with glass paint.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow thanks for sharing your beautiful work love the horse but really all of it is superb xxx


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Your skylight is gorgeous.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I worked in stained glass several years ago so I can appreciate the skill and effort involved in your work. You are very talented and your pieces are very beautiful and I like the way you've framed/displayed them. Thanks for sharing. Aloha... Bev


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

I just love stained glass, and yours are beautiful and I especially like the ceiling one in your kitchen.D


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous 

:thumbup: :thumbup: 
DotD


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

You do beautiful work. I can just imagine how pretty your kitchen 'sky light' is when it is lit up at night. I did a couple piece in art classes years ago, but not even close to this. My treasured stain glass is a window hanger that my husband had someone make especially for me with a mare and foal.....right down to the halter colors and the little white star on the foal's face to match our mare and first foal! The man that made it even made a little 'tag' that hangs from the bottom with the date on it that the foal was born. One of my best Christmas presents ever! Especially since I didn't have a clue that he was having it done.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

What beautiful pieces! You are so talented.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I am amazed at your talent. Your work is fabulous.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Your work is just stunning. You should be so proud of these pieces.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

One is more beautiful than the next!!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## Sao (Jan 2, 2013)

Really beautiful. I am in awe of your talent. I did a two day course to learn the basics if working with stained glass. I did end up with a rather beautiful copper foiled lamp but by the time the two days were up I had a Band Aid ( plaster) on every finger. Decided not to continue with that hobby.... Couldn't stand the blood lose. &#128563;


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Wow stunning. I am very jealous. :-D


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your work is stunning, what talent. Love the dome in your kitchen.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Your work is fantastic and the ceiling piece is exquisite!


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

The dome is in the ceiling. I have soft lights behind it to light it at nighttime. My home was custom built and the builder made a frame in the ceiling to hold the metal dome. The glass panels slip into h lead .


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

That is funny. In all honesty I have never cut myself in all the years I have been making stained glass items. I do show great respect to the cutting board as little slices of glass fall between the grides.


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

I took a stained glass course from the man that invented the metal domes. Stained glass is like a jigsaw puzzle. You cut the pattern out, glue it onto glass, cut it out, grind the edges, copper foil the pieces, put it back together, and soldering the seams together. It takes a long time to make something large and well done. 

Hope this explanation helps a little. It is not complicated, but it is time consuming.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

You will obviously never move from your home!!!!!!!!It's mind blowing. I've worked with broken pieces of stained glass with the edges that I smoothed when I taught Sunday school. It was so much fun for the kids to create something original that they will always keep. They glued their designs (from the bible) onto clear glass dollar store plates and then I brought them home and put on a clear finish that made them permanent. Your work is so artistic and I can see it was so time consuming. Congratulations.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Veronica1248 said:


> I have a workshop in my basement for my stained glass. It is a very rewarding hobby to learn.
> 
> The 48 inch stained glass circle dome is in my kitchen ceiling. It has recessed lights behind it. It is very pretty in daylight, and when lighted at night it is like looking up to a beautiful sky.
> 
> The other two large stained glass are hanging in my dinning and living room windows.


Wow, Veronica. You are one talented lady. Loved them. Jane


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Grandma Bunny that is a great way to use up small bits of stained glass. You can also use glass glue and glue onto clay pots, or clay saucers and then grout and seal. I am making a bird bath out of a very large clay pot basin. I am sure you made happy memories for the children. April.


----------



## Veronica1248 (Dec 28, 2013)

Grandma Bunny that is a great way to use up small bits of stained glass. You can also use glass glue and glue onto clay pots, or clay saucers and then grout and seal. I am making a bird bath out of a very large clay pot basin. I am sure you made happy memories for the children. April.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------

